
Root mean square error or mean absolute error? – Arguments against avoiding RMSE [pdf] - sinemetu11
http://www.geosci-model-dev.net/7/1247/2014/gmd-7-1247-2014.pdf
======
sinemetu11
Full title is "Root mean square error (RMSE) or mean absolute error (MAE)? –
Arguments against avoiding RMSE in the literature."

